# من اجل خلاصنا ومن اجل المظلومين وجميع الشعوب نصلي



## mary naeem (12 مارس 2014)

*من اجل خلاصنا ومن اجل المظلومين وجميع  الشعوب نصلي*






​ ​ 


باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين  .

"سَبِّحُوا الرَّبَّ يَا كُلَّ الأُمَمِ. حَمِّدُوهُ يَا  كُلَّ الشُّعُوبِ؛ لأَنَّ رَحْمَتَهُ قَدْ قَوِيَتْ عَلَيْنَا، وَأَمَانَةُ  الرَّبِّ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ" (سفر المزامير 117)

"فدعوا الرب الرحيم باسطين  اليه ايديهم فالقدوس من السماء استجاب لهم سريعا" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 48:  22)

"لِتَسْتَقِمْ صَلاَتِي كَالْبَخُورِ  قُدَّامَكَ. لِيَكُنْ رَفْعُ يَدَيَّ كَذَبِيحَةٍ مَسَائِيَّةٍ" (سفر المزامير 141:  2)
إلهنا يا من أوصلتنا بعنايتك الأبوية إلى هذا الصباح نسألك أن تعضدنا  بنعمتك الإلهية في هذا النهار الجديد حتى نتجنب فيه كل خطيئة وتجعل كل أفكارنا  وأقوالنا وأفعالنا متجهة نحو عمل مرضاتك وحفظ وصاياك ووصايا كنيستك وواجبات حالتنا  الخاصة آمين .

"بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَصْرُخُ،  فَيُجِيبُنِي مِنْ جَبَلِ قُدْسِهِ" (سفر المزامير 3: 4)

"بِصَوْتِي إِلَى  الرَّبِّ أَصْرُخُ. بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَتَضَرَّعُ" (سفر المزامير 142:  1)


أيهـا الـرّب إلهنا، يـا محـب السـلام،
أنـت خلقت البشر  وأظهرت لهم حبّك العظيم؛
فتبنّيتهم وجعلتهم شـركاء لك في مجـدك.
أنـت أرسلت  إلينا يسوع إبنك، وبذلته عنّا فاديا؛
ففتح لنا بقيامته المجيدة بـاب  الخـلاص،
وفجّر ينابيع السـلام، .
فلك منـّا الشـكر على  الـدوام.

"لِتَكُنْ أُذْنُكَ مُصْغِيَةً وَعَيْنَاكَ  مَفْتُوحَتَيْنِ لِتَسْمَعَ صَلاَةَ عَبْدِكَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي إِلَيْكَ الآنَ  نَهَارًا وَلَيْلًا لأَجْلِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَبِيدِكَ" (سفر نحميا 1:  6)
أنـر عقولنـا، ,ارشـد قلوبنـا
الى أن نحبّ جميع الناس محبّة  خالصة،
فنصير ممّن يعملون على بناء السـلام،
وتوطيد أركانه في الارض  كلهـا.

"عَرِّفْنِي الطَّرِيقَ الَّتِي أَسْلُكُ فِيهَا،  لأَنِّي إِلَيْكَ رَفَعْتُ نَفْسِي" (سفر المزامير 143: 8)
"إِلَيْكَ رَفَعْتُ  عَيْنَيَّ يَا سَاكِنًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ" (سفر المزامير 123:  1)

يـا ألهى القدوس ، أذكـر جميع الذيـن
يجـاهدون ويتـألمون  ويبذلـون أنفسـهم،
في سـبيل إنشـاء عالـم جـديـد،
تسـوده السلام  والمحبة
إن ملكوتـك ملكوت عـدل وسـلام ومحبـّة.
فاجعله يستقرّ بين  البشر،
فتستنير الارض كلهـا بضياء مجـدك السـماوي.
آمــــــــــيـن .  +++​


----------

